

Learning Rust with Entirely Too Many Linked Lists - pcwalton
http://cglab.ca/~abeinges/blah/too-many-lists/book/

======
kibwen
Alexis isn't exaggerating about the frequency with which this question is
asked in the context of Rust (I blame C), so I'm super psyched to have such a
definitive and comprehensive resource to answer this question once and for
all!

